# The Twisted Ones



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Hey let's go hunting again this year


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

kingyoshi2424 said:


> Hey let's go hunting again this year


sounds good to me. Do you still have my number, it's still the same.


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

the twisted ones___ said:


> sounds good to me. Do you still have my number, it's still the same.


If you send me a email address I can send you my number.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

the twisted ones___ said:


> If you send me a email address I can send you my number.


[email protected]


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

the twisted ones___ said:


> If you send me a email address I can send you my number.


Email me your # man and we'll go shroomin again haha


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

kingyoshi2424 said:


> Email me your # man and we'll go shroomin again haha


sent you that number, :-D


----------

